# تصفيه على متبقي من البضاعه بسعر روووعه



## لك وله (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 



 


 


 


 


 





 


 




__________________​


----------



## لك وله (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تصفيه على متبقي من البضاعه بسعر روووعه*


----------



## لك وله (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تصفيه على متبقي من البضاعه بسعر روووعه*


----------



## احمد الماهر (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تصفيه على متبقي من البضاعه بسعر روووعه*



لك وله قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل
> ارغب في سخان اكواب الشاهي والقهوه
> كم السعر للحبه الاواحدة
> علما اني ارغب في شراء اثنتان
> ...


----------

